# beretta m93 raffica



## grprecon (Apr 11, 2010)

does anyone know the price for a m93r and if there easy or hard to find 

and if any one could post a link to websites that have info on this gun, which would be appreciated


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg137-e.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_93R


----------

